# Houdini Costume



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

I'd go a little bit lighter on the cheek bone/eye color. Thin the cheek bone out a bit as well to give the look of a thinner face, almost like he's dead and starting to thin out. For the eyes, I think the shape is good, just a lighter color maybe? Keep it lifelike. Looking really good so far, much better than anything I could ever do. For the costume. I like the idea of a tux with tails, but make sure it isn't a newer one. Maybe try some local thrift stores for an older one to use?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a question:

Houdini had a pretty full face (almost square in fact) so why contour?










I wouldn't go with a tux but more a period suit like in the pic above. You could go in a straight jacket or if you're daring you could go in chains & half naked like he used to do in some of his escape tricks.


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (Dec 30, 2014)

RCIAG, the reason I contoured is because the version of Houdini I'm using is dead. He's a spirit and he's supposed to have thinned out and lost the fat in his face. The makeup tutorial I did (I'm uploading it to YouTube pretty soon) has changed the look drastically. If you'd like, I can send you the link to the tutorial.


----------

